
More Republicans Now Support Free College Than Oppose It, Poll Finds - matthberg
https://theintercept.com/2017/09/21/free-college-tuition-republicans-bernie-sanders/
======
DrScump
That title is really oddly phrased at best, an outright falsehood at worst.

The actual numbers were _specific to 4-year universities /colleges_ and the
_total_ support was 47% (strongly support 26%, somewhat support 21%). Strongly
_oppose_ (28%) exceeded _each_ of those numbers.

